# Napa cabbage



## biev (Mar 5, 2006)

I bought napa cabbage for an asian potsticker recipe, and I used some more to make chicken dumplings and chicken buns, but now I'm tired of eating it this way and I still have about 3/4 of the cabbage. I just don't know what to do to get rid of it  I've never really bought this before, and I haven't found any recipes where it plays a very big role.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 5, 2006)

biev said:
			
		

> I bought napa cabbage for an asian potsticker recipe, and I used some more to make chicken dumplings and chicken buns, but now I'm tired of eating it this way and I still have about 3/4 of the cabbage. I just don't know what to do to get rid of it  I've never really bought this before, and I haven't found any recipes where it plays a very big role.


 
Easiest thing to do is to use it in a stir fry or in fried rice or noodles. You could also make cabbage wraps (like lettuce wraps) but quickly blanch and shock the cabbage leaves first. You could make various types of stuffed cabbage rolls as well too.


----------



## jkath (Mar 5, 2006)

cabbage soup is always nice on a cold evening.


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 5, 2006)

Napa cabbage salad is good... (TNT recipe!)

1 package flavored ramen noodles
1/4 cup butter
1/2 cup sesame seeds, toasted
1/2 cup blanched slivered almonds
1 large head napa cabbage, shredded
6 green onions, chopped
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1/4 cup rice wine vinegar
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 tablespoon sesame oil
1/8 cup white sugar

1) Crush noodles, place them in a medium skillet and brown in butter over medium heat. Add almonds and sesame seeds. Stir often to prevent burning. Add seasoning mix from noodles and cool. Toss in a large bowl with cabbage and onions. 
2) Prepare the dressing by whisking together the vegetable oil, rice vinegar, soy sauce, sesame oil and sugar. Pour over salad, toss and serve. 


Yummy!!!


----------



## biev (Mar 5, 2006)

Ooh, nice! I pretty much have all of this  I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------



## Constance (Mar 6, 2006)

You can also freeze it: shred coarsley, blanch 1-1/2 minutes, let cool and pack in ziplocks, removing as much air as possible. Use in recipes that call for cooked cabbage, such as soups.


----------



## biev (Mar 8, 2006)

I tried that napa cabbage salad, I absolutely loved it! I don't like wine vinegar so I replaced it with the rice vinegar that I use for sushi. My husband liked it too, I think we'll be buying more napa cabbage soon ;o) Thanks!


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 8, 2006)

biev said:
			
		

> I tried that napa cabbage salad, I absolutely loved it! I don't like wine vinegar so I replaced it with the rice vinegar that I use for sushi. My husband liked it too, I think we'll be buying more napa cabbage soon ;o) Thanks!


 
It's one of my faves... glad you liked it!


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 8, 2006)

shred it, saute with pancetta, evoo, garlic, red pepper flakes, shrimp if you like, drizzle of white wine, bit of chicken broth,serve mixed with whole wheat pasta. really good.


----------

